# Mexican Style Fattie



## dragonhart (Sep 6, 2014)

First off let me say this one of my favorite fatties ever, Start off with a pound of 90% ground beef then add in some taco seasoning, 













IMG_3143.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Next step is adding a layer of beans,













IMG_3144.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Put a little Herdez Green sause,













IMG_3145.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Follow that up with some corn tortilla strips,













IMG_3146.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Now some chopped onions,













IMG_3147.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Just scatter a few kernels of fresh corn,













IMG_3148.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Add in some roasted fresh "Hatch New Mexico Green Chile",













IMG_3149.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Top that off with some grated Mexican style cheese,













IMG_3150.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






Now roll it up tight, I normally let it stand in the fridge over night so it all firms up before putting it on the smoker,













IMG_3151.JPG



__ dragonhart
__ Sep 6, 2014






I normally smoke it for about 2.5 hours until the IT is at 165 degrees with the Comp Blend of "Q" pellets.

Sorry no finished pictures after it was done smoking, this thing got attached like a bone in a dog park. I will update and add finished pictures of the next batch I do. Hope you try it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes , I will.

Thanks , that looks great , have un and . . .


----------



## ibbones (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow!!!  That one looks really good.  Guess I'll make it for the next Fattie.  Thanks....


----------

